# Dare to Be - 40's/50's Bombshell Babes! August 8th - August 21st



## Naturally (Aug 8, 2005)

Since I grew up with parents from this era (you know ..those PINUP doll pix that our servicemen kept) ...anyhow ..I thought this would be a great DARE!

Let's have it gals....should be an easy one!


----------



## Laura (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh cool! I'll go find pics to post so people can get an idea!


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 8, 2005)

How about these? Gwen Stefani in the likes of Jean Harlow (starring in the movie The Aviator). It's hard to find colour pictures of the 40's - 50''s Bombshells.











(updated decades-8/7)


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's some inspiration...from Madonna's



Vogue! I'll try to look for pics!!

*Greta Garbo*, and *Monroe*

*Deitrich* and DiMaggio

Marlon Brando, Jimmy Dean

On the cover of a magazine



Grace Kelly; *Harlow, Jean*

Picture of a beauty queen

Gene Kelly, Fred Astaire

*Ginger Rogers*, dance on air

They had style, they had grace

*Rita Hayworth* gave good face

*Lauren, Katherine, Lana too*

*Bette Davis*, we love you

Ladies with an attitude

Fellows that were in the mood

Don't just stand there, let's get to it

Strike a pose, there's nothing to it


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2005)

i want to enter this challenge. do i have to show the picture im trying to copy? or just go for the look?


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 8, 2005)

Here are some more, but it the makeup itself seems alone the same lines! It's the hair that's the distinguishing characteristic of the decades. Red lips seem to be the key. Can we also use modern bombshell type icons?

Click here for more bombshell styles


----------



## Liz (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glitter1391* HELLO!!!Ok I'm a seme newbie. I'm looking for the thread where u guys post a theme for us to apply 'lookalike' makeup. Just got a cam so I can try it now!!! Is this the right thread??? Thx!!

hi! yes, this is the thread! this theme just started today and will last for 2 weeks. so feel free to do this look as many times as you want! lol. but only one look will be submitted for the voting at the end of the 2 weeks


----------



## Liz (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* i thought we had a theme so we could pick any decade, rather than being limited, also Kim, our themes run for 2 weeks now x not sure what you mean...? 
i changed the ending date too


----------



## Liz (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* we had a theme in the list called Beauty in Time, so the members could then pick any decade rather than being limited to 2 decades xx
TY for changing dates x

oh ok.is it going to change or?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 8, 2005)

I dunno - I actually think it's a little easier with the decades given.... so we all have similar looks to judge on... ya know? It's kinda hard to judge something 50's glam, then 80's punk in the same dare, no?? I'm up for whatever though... just let me know, and away I go


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 9, 2005)

im still trying to figure out how to post images...


----------



## gamaki (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's some pinup pics I found for inspiration. Have fun!

Pink Ribbons, this challenge will look so cute on you because of your dark hair and fair skin.


----------



## DawnE (Aug 9, 2005)

I have some old pics (couple of months old) from a similar thing I did on a private board I belong to.



I can't find my bigger verison of the smaller pic I posted here.



The full color, large one is not photoshopped.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4418&amp;stc=1

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4419&amp;stc=1

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4420&amp;stc=1


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 9, 2005)

Very nice job, simplykrazy07 and DawnE!!



What products did you guys use??

I found a pic of Kate Beckinsale from the movie "Pearl Harbor" (takes place in 40's) and a list of products the makeup artist used. I thought this might be interesting..





*Kate Beckinsale in Pearl Harbor*

Make-up by Julie Hewett

Skin Care - Amanda Lacey Skin Care

*Foundation* - Gerda Spillmann Bio-Fond Cream in Limelight and Top Chic

*Concealer* - Yves Saint Laurent Touche Eclat

*Powder* - Il Makiage Professional Powder in Neutre Clair #1

*Cheeks* - Stila Cheek Color in Fade

*Eye Shadow* - Christian Dior Palette #030

*Eye Liner* - M.A.C CrÃ¨me Liner in Black

*Lash* - LancÃ´me Aquacils Mascara in Black. Individual lashes were applied to complete the look.

*Lips* - Frederic Fekkai Lipstick in Brick


----------



## DawnE (Aug 9, 2005)

Let's see...

If I recall correctly,

Loreal True Match base,

Maybelline Everfresh concealer under the eyes,

Loreal Lash Architect mascara,

Revlon blush in Wine with Everything,

Loreal Glam Shine Gloss in Whirl

Prestige Shadow Duo in Stormy.

So, it's a drugstore face, I almost always buy drugstore products.

Lily, Kate is so beautiful! I have never worn brick red lipstick. Maybe I should give it a try. It looks great on simplekrazy, too.


----------



## truehugswait (Aug 9, 2005)

i had so much fun with this it was crazy....im madly in love with the pin up and 'old hollywood' glamor.


----------



## truehugswait (Aug 9, 2005)

&lt;img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v605/truehugswait/makeup/makeup037.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"&gt;

it was left behind....


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 9, 2005)

oh wow!!! you guys look great!!! And it's all our new members!!! WTG!!!!


----------



## Liz (Aug 9, 2005)

yay new members!!! thanks for jumping right in and participating!! great job girls!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 9, 2005)

Great idea on this theme and love that there are so many new members participating! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Laura (Aug 9, 2005)

Aw Trisha..






We can always do a Beauty In Time in a few weeks time and you can do your 1920's look then! Plus we've never done 40/50's on MakeUpTalk and some of our members might not be part of other communities. BTW, where are we gonna find pics for the 1920's one!!

Well done to Truehugswait, Dawne &amp; simplykrazy07 on jumping right in. Fantastic jobs girls


----------



## DawnE (Aug 9, 2005)

I didn't do red lips and champagne shadow but I can redo or bow out if anyone feels that my pics are inappropriate.



I do enjoy making up and it would be fun to do again. I was just sharing some that I had and I thought fit the bill.


----------



## Laura (Aug 9, 2005)

Not at all DawnE! I think your look was fab


----------



## Liz (Aug 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *DawnE* I didn't do red lips and champagne shadow but I can redo or bow out if anyone feels that my pics are inappropriate.



I do enjoy making up and it would be fun to do again. I was just sharing some that I had and I thought fit the bill.



i like them! you have the hair thing going on



it's wavey/curly and kind of pinned up like them




you can always submit multiple Looks!


----------



## K*O* (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh No Trisha,...I wanna see you do a 50's look...you're so talented! C'mon, please ???

Originally Posted by *Trisha* never mind then, i dont think i'll bother with this one cos i had my heart sets on a 1920's look, i just think 40/50's has been done to death and everyone will do champagne eyes, black liner and red lips!
have fun with the challenge guys!

well done new members! x


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 9, 2005)

hey ,great job everyone!!!!!!



i love this theme


----------



## NewDestination (Aug 10, 2005)

*You girls all look gorgeous, but to no offense I must say this is by far my favorite*

Originally Posted by *truehugswait* i had so much fun with this it was crazy....im madly in love with the pin up and 'old hollywood' glamor.



&lt;IMG&lt; p&gt;src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v605/truehugswait/makeup/makeup037.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"&gt;


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok... this is only like the 3rd time using the new cam, and If I'm on page 15 in the manual I'm lucky... lol So they aren't perfect yet, but you get the idea



(it's an 8mp cam, so any blurryness is something I did wrong! lol)

Hope I got the "look" right!





I used:

MOD Cosmetics shadow in a champagne/gold color

MAC Powerpoint Liner in Engraved

Ulta Blush in Sun Kissed

Oil Of Olay Total Effects Lipstick in Flame


----------



## Liz (Aug 10, 2005)

looks great janelle!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks chickies!


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 10, 2005)

OMG Janelle! Amazing makeup!!






You look very sexy!!:icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* OMG Janelle! Amazing makeup!!






You look very sexy!!:icon_love Thanks Lily! I hope you do this one too... your Xtina came out so good I'd love to see this one!! :icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Ooh Janelle, nice avatar! It's so glamorous! lol - ty



I was getting a little bored with the other one... lol


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 10, 2005)

wow, everyone did SUCH a great job!!!

janelle, love the black and white! nice job!

aw, trisha, i would've loved to see yours


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* wow, everyone did SUCH a great job!!!
janelle, love the black and white! nice job!

aw, trisha, i would've loved to see yours





ty! 2 were done with the cam... the other 2 started as b&amp;w from cam but edited to add 'selenium' tone



the 1st and 3rd on the bottom are pure cam b&amp;w .. love that feature!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* ty! 2 were done with the cam... the other 2 started as b&amp;w from cam but edited to add 'selenium' tone



the 1st and 3rd on the bottom are pure cam b&amp;w .. love that feature!



yeah, my cam has that feature, too. love it!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* yeah, my cam has that feature, too. love it! Sooooo where is your DTB???



lol


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Sooooo where is your DTB???



lol coming soon! if i have time tonight, i'll do it since i'm off from work today.


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, all you guys look stunning! I wanna try this look. I might post some up tonight! Aw, Trisha...that sucks, oh well...maybe next theme!


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 10, 2005)

I got inspire by the Bette Davis look in the make-up book FastForward


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow! KissesareCandy...it looks excellent! The eyes are great!!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

Gorgeous Michelle!!! Love the smoky eyes!!!


----------



## Liz (Aug 10, 2005)

great job michelle!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 10, 2005)

Here's my attempt~! Of course taking after my idol, Marilyn Monroe! Some of the pics taken in my room have her in the background LoL

The first set of pics are just for the makeup

The second set of pics, I changed into a cute shirt and some pearls and pinned my hair back to make it a little more authentic!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

NICE Ash!!! Great job!! the 'kissing' pic is my favorite!


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 10, 2005)

Here is my look...Dont mind my hair...I straightened it after! I took more than one pic but the others im not too happy about. So I just posted this one.


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 10, 2005)

awesome job girlies,Janelle love your pics,you look great with red lipstick!


----------



## Nolee (Aug 10, 2005)

Lookin good so far, I really loooooove this era's concept of beauty, really simple and feminine!

good job gals...


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry this was a quickie.. My hair was wet and I was about to go out but it was the only time I had the digital camera to myself. AND the beauty mark is real.



.


----------



## wingie (Aug 11, 2005)

I just love looking at all your pictures, ladies! They're great.

I'm not entering the challenge, but thought I'd post a pic from several years ago. I got together with some girlfriends and we all did some old-time looking pictues. It was a blast.

This is one of mine. I have one with a Dick Tracy hat, too, but I don't have my scanner hooked up.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* I got inspire by the Bette Davis look in the make-up book FastForward Shes Got Betty Davis Eyes....
wasn't that a song by Blondie back in the ...er ...80's


----------



## Laura (Aug 11, 2005)

Way to go Michelle, Ashely, Janelle &amp; Leta112! Ye are all looking fantastic. The poses are just hilarious (i mean that in a good way!)


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanx guys! I wasnt happy with this at all...Im not that photogenic. I might try another one and I will see how it comes out! Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* it was by Kim Carnes, i love that song! Her hair was Harlow gold...her lips sweet surprize...

her hands were never cold...

She got Bette Davis eyes....

But my hair isn't Harlow gold :


----------



## Andi (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leta112* Here is my look...Dont mind my hair...I straightened it after! I took more than one pic but the others im not too happy about. So I just posted this one. oh I like that a LOT! the blush and lip colors are gorgeous..you look like a doll!


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* oh I like that a LOT! the blush and lip colors are gorgeous..you look like a doll! THANX!!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 12, 2005)

I am so going to join this one, be back in about an hour or so with a pic.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* I am so going to join this one, be back in about an hour or so with a pic.





YAY!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 12, 2005)

Enjoy


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 12, 2005)

Great job Tiff!!! And you already have the Marilyn blonde hair





And everyone looks great!!!


----------



## DawnE (Aug 12, 2005)

I love your pic, Wingie, it's very 40's "dame" in feel.:icon_love


----------



## Geek (Aug 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* 
























Enjoy









Tiffany!!!!! It's so nice to see another pic of you other than your avatar! Excellent! you are so pretty. Thanks!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 12, 2005)

Aww thanks Tony



, and thank you to everyone else as well


----------



## lrigpuekam (Aug 13, 2005)

Everyone looks fabulous what a great challenge. I thought I would participate in this one. My digital camera is on the fritz, I used my phone so needless to say the pics are of a very poor quality. Now this is silly because I can't figure out how to post them


----------



## Laura (Aug 13, 2005)

Go *HERE* for instructions on how to post images girlie!


----------



## lrigpuekam (Aug 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Go *HERE* for instructions on how to post images girlie! Thanx for the help Laura, the extension didn't work though. I tried following the instructions under the FAQ's and I still can't get it to work?


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Thefemaleclown* Sorry this was a quickie.. My hair was wet and I was about to go out but it was the only time I had the digital camera to myself. AND the beauty mark is real.



. 

very pretty ,great job!!!!!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* 






















Enjoy






awesome!!!!


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 13, 2005)

Tiffany, you look sooo cute!:icon_love I think this theme was perfect for you. Everyone looks so great!!






It's gonna be really hard to vote..


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 14, 2005)

everyone's done SUCH a great job!! i had no time to do it


----------



## Marisol (Aug 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* everyone's done SUCH a great job!! i had no time to do it



You still have one more week. The challenges are two weeks long now.


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lrigpuekam* 

Thanx for the help Laura, the extension didn't work though. I tried following the instructions under the FAQ's and I still can't get it to work? 


lrigpuekam, what extentions are you trying to use for the images?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 16, 2005)

Posting lrigpuekam's pics.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Posting lrigpuekam's pics.
and another good one!!
all you girlls are doing fantastic!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks good Irig! You got the look down pat!





Get in on this Jen!! I'd love to see it!!!


----------



## lrigpuekam (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Posting lrigpuekam's pics.
Thanks so much you are fabulous... I wish my pics were a bit better though there is actually some detail in the eye area and what not... Oh well


----------



## K*O* (Aug 16, 2005)

Great job, Ladies !!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* You still have one more week. The challenges are two weeks long now. why did i think the 2 weeks was up? okay, i'll try before sunday!! i definitely can't do the hair, though!


----------



## DawnE (Aug 18, 2005)

I love the hair! Very pretty.





Originally Posted by *lrigpuekam* Thanks so much you are fabulous... I wish my pis were a bit better though there is actually some detail in the eye area and what not... Oh well


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 18, 2005)

Great job everyone!!!!


----------



## Geek (Aug 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* 

Great job everyone!!!!








Anyone else gunna jump in with pics?


----------



## wednesday (Aug 20, 2005)

hi all, this is my first post and would love to participate since i have an obession with pin-ups and 30s/40s/50s, but i'm in the process of moving and don't have the time.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wednesday* hi all, this is my first post and would love to participate since i have an obession with pin-ups and 30s/40s/50s, but i'm in the process of moving and don't have the time.



Aww, that is okay though, maybe next theme you can jump in on. You still get to vote though on your favorite. Goodluck on the moving :0) it can so be a pain in the you know what.


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* I got inspire by the Bette Davis look in the make-up book FastForward You look gorgeous! Love that smokey eye. Looks very sleek and put-together.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 21, 2005)

C'mon gals!! Last Day!! Get in on it!!


----------

